# T-shirt reorders



## Jenny89 (Mar 2, 2021)

What do you all do when customers come back with only one or two reorders of a previous order they placed? Our minimum order for screen printing is 12 pieces (unless the design has a lot of colors) and we often print for sport's teams. Many times our customers will come back a week or two later after we've delivered their order and say they forgot to order a t-shirt for one of their players. How does everyone on this forum handle these types of situations? Tell them no? Charge screen fees?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Quote them your minimum. You have them for a reason.

Are you able to temporarily keep screen for a 2 or 3 week period for these occasions? If so, then don't charge them screen set up fees.


----------



## Jenny89 (Mar 2, 2021)

splathead said:


> Quote them your minimum. You have them for a reason.
> 
> Are you able to temporarily keep screen for a 2 or 3 week period for these occasions? If so, then don't charge them screen set up fees.


I can normally keep screens 1-2 weeks. So, in that case I should just charge them the screen/set up fee when they placed the first/original order and then print any add-ons they may have later at no additional charge?


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

Option 1: Offer to keep the screen for a month, and charge them $5 for it.
Option 2: Print some transfers and keep them in stock for as long as you like.

No need to clean the screen for the first option. 
For standard colors remove as much ink as you can and cover the screen with cling film.
For custom colors you normally throw away, leave the ink on the screen and trow it away when you reclaim it.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Jenny89 said:


> I can normally keep screens 1-2 weeks. So, in that case I should just charge them the screen/set up fee when they placed the first/original order and then print any add-ons they may have later at no additional charge?


It would not be for no additional charge. It would be for your price for 12 or less shirts, right? You would just not charge a screen-making fee again. 



TABOB said:


> Option 2: Print some transfers and keep them in stock for as long as you like.


Not the best idea for customers who might come back for an additional shirt or two. This would entail making 2 sets of screens.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Include reorder pricing in your original invoice.


----------



## Jenny89 (Mar 2, 2021)

splathead said:


> It would not be for no additional charge. It would be for your price for 12 or less shirts, right? You would just not charge a screen-making fee again.
> 
> 
> Not the best idea for customers who might come back for an additional shirt or two. This would entail making 2 sets of screens.


That makes sense👍 Thanks so much!


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

splathead said:


> Not the best idea for customers who might come back for an additional shirt or two. This would entail making 2 sets of screens.


Not really and there are two options for this:
*Easy option : *
Print all the shirts using transfers. 
This way all the shirts will look the same as well.

*Alternative option:*
1. Prepare the screen as you normally do to print shirts.
2. Load it with printable adhesive and print the required number of transfer papers.
3. Switch to ink and print the shirts and the transfers.
4. The transfers can be applied like HTV using transfer tape.
Note: you need to add nylon catalyst to the ink so it bonds well with the adhesive.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Do you ever hear yourself talk? 

*Easy option*: Doubles your labor costs. Not only are you screen printing but then you have to also heat press. 

*Alternative option: * Triples+ your labor costs. Not only are you screen printing _twice_, you still have to heat press. After I've applied transfer tape for a 100 or 200 shirt order.

All because someone forgot to order 1 or 2 additional shirts? Oh hell no.

Sheesh, I would rather make 2 sets of screens.


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

splathead said:


> *Alternative option: * Triples+ your labor costs. Not only are you screen printing _twice_, you still have to heat press. After I've applied transfer tape for a 100 or 200 shirt order.


You misunderstood.
There is no additional work involved.
You simply print 2-3 or as many transfers you need at the beginning of the job.
Then continue printing the shirts as you'd normally do. 
No additional screen and no ink cleaning is required because the printable adhesive is clear. 
The transfer tape is only to be used for the 2-3 transfers, if and when needed. 



splathead said:


> *Easy option*: Doubles your labor costs. Not only are you screen printing but then you have to also heat press.


Printing transfers does not take longer than printing t-shirts. 
The transfers you apply immediately don't have to go through the conveyor drier. They go straight to the heat press.


----------



## MultiHueMark (Sep 7, 2010)

Jenny89 said:


> What do you all do when customers come back with only one or two reorders of a previous order they placed? Our minimum order for screen printing is 12 pieces (unless the design has a lot of colors) and we often print for sport's teams. Many times our customers will come back a week or two later after we've delivered their order and say they forgot to order a t-shirt for one of their players. How does everyone on this forum handle these types of situations? Tell them no? Charge screen fees?


Charge a set-up period. I would recommend not using the term "screen charge" either. Some customers think they are entitled to the screen.


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

*Easy option :*
Print all the shirts using transfers.
This way all the shirts will look the same as well. 

there is some great Transfer companies out there and doing this you would just order a few extra Transfers or as many as you think you might need later.


----------



## Jenny89 (Mar 2, 2021)

binki said:


> Include reorder pricing in your original invoice.


Great idea, thanks!


MultiHueMark said:


> Charge a set-up period. I would recommend not using the term "screen charge" either. Some customers think they are entitled to the screen.


Thank you!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

binki said:


> Include reorder pricing in your original invoice.


Jenny, I guarantee once customers know how much it is going to cost them to come back for an extra shirt or two, they will order extras in their initial order and you won't have this issue to deal with.


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

splathead said:


> Jenny, I guarantee once customers know how much it is going to cost them to come back for an extra shirt or two, they will order extras in their initial order and you won't have this issue to deal with.


Also let them know up front they may want to order a few extras in each size as a just in case , otherwise it is going to be costly to just order a few shirts


----------



## Jenny89 (Mar 2, 2021)

danversatrans said:


> Also let them know up front they may want to order a few extras in each size as a just in case , otherwise it is going to be costly to just order a few shirts


Great idea, thanks!


----------



## Jenny89 (Mar 2, 2021)

splathead said:


> Jenny, I guarantee once customers know how much it is going to cost them to come back for an extra shirt or two, they will order extras in their initial order and you won't have this issue to deal with.


Yes, I'm sure you're right. Thanks so much!


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

splathead said:


> Jenny, I guarantee once customers know how much it is going to cost them to come back for an extra shirt or two.


But they don't... especially if they are a middleman, meaning that the additional cost will have to come out of their own pocket.
Years ago when I was printing mostly 30-40 hoodie jobs (for student groups etc), nearly one in four wanted additional prints two or three months later. 
When I started telling them I'll be keeping 10 transfers in case they needed them, nearly all of them actually did.
Ten transfers cost me around £1 total in materials, and the profit from a single hoodie was £8 (reduced price for transfers). 
Easy money, no hassle.

Just let customers know that transfers are lower quality and will not last as long. 
This will stop them from relying too much on them.


----------



## lexi98248 (May 24, 2011)

Jenny89 said:


> What do you all do when customers come back with only one or two reorders of a previous order they placed? Our minimum order for screen printing is 12 pieces (unless the design has a lot of colors) and we often print for sport's teams. Many times our customers will come back a week or two later after we've delivered their order and say they forgot to order a t-shirt for one of their players. How does everyone on this forum handle these types of situations? Tell them no? Charge screen fees?


We talk to customers and let them know to double and triple check the exact amount they need and let them know up front that additional pieces of 1 or 2 are going to be very expensive. That way there is know surprises. Most (or even all) customers don't know everything that is involved with setups and getting an item printed. Our experience is we don't loose or anger the customer over the 1000 piece order.....it is over the 1 piece additional issue. That is why we let them know upfront.


----------



## monchicabron (Nov 10, 2007)

Jenny89 said:


> What do you all do when customers come back with only one or two reorders of a previous order they placed? Our minimum order for screen printing is 12 pieces (unless the design has a lot of colors) and we often print for sport's teams. Many times our customers will come back a week or two later after we've delivered their order and say they forgot to order a t-shirt for one of their players. How does everyone on this forum handle these types of situations? Tell them no? Charge screen fees?


If its a one color print-with this customer(or maybe all customers?!) Print some plastisol heat transfers on T-75 heat transfer paper, powde-dustr them up with Poliamide ( screen supply stores sell it) partially cure these transfer on the conveyor at 290 degrees or so.. save for later in a cool secure place-folder? file cabinet?...or charge a dang set-up fee!


----------



## monchicabron (Nov 10, 2007)

monchicabron said:


> If its a one color print-with this customer(or maybe all customers?!) Print some plastisol heat transfers on T-75 heat transfer paper, powde-dustr them up with Poliamide ( screen supply stores sell it) partially cure these transfer on the conveyor at 290 degrees or so.. save for later in a cool secure place-folder? file cabinet?...or charge a dang set-up fee!


Perhaps always print 5-10 extra heat transfers after you complete each t shirt order...of course you need a heat press so that when these customers come at you for "I have a couple more" shirts I need by "this afternoon" orders. I recommend Hix heat presses 16 X 20


----------



## abetterimage (Sep 8, 2007)

1) Evaluate if you want to service this customer to keep them happy. When we print town league shirts for 10-15 teams you get the inevitable one or two add ons. For the money for the entire job, we do the reprints so we get next year's job too, even though we don't make anything. For corporate customers that give us $10-15,000+ of business a year and they need another one color parade shirt, the answer is YES!
2) Establish a small order charge across the board. We charge $10 per screen re-setup for under 12 shirts and call it a small order charge. Then decide if you want to do the job on a case by case basis. If yes, tell them there's a small order charge. If no, tell them "sorry, plan ahead next time."
3) We NEVER print shirts for someone that ordered the bulk order elsewhere (sometimes LAST YEAR) and come to us for the one or two extra players. That is NEVER worth the art, screens and print time. You'd have to charge $50-100 per shirt.


----------

